# Putting extra water pump with filter



## bigdaddy99 (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,
I got FX5 eheim 2232, and also magnum 350. I was wondering, if I put extra water pump on the filter's intake, I mean put the filter's inlet on the water pump's outlet (say I attach 550gph water pump to magnum 350), would the filter work without any issue? I have attached the pump the magnum 350 and eheim 2232 for experiment and water does start filtering and comes out of filter's outlet much much faster. This was basically I got faster filter (I make sure my fishes don;t have issue with faster flow). I am just worried it won't damage the filter. I believe my filtering rate is much faster, but that can be just a psychological thing.

Whats all your thought about that?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It is generally not recommended to connect canister filters together, either because it is an inefficient method to provide better filtration capabilities or the smaller filter is not built to handle the extra volume of water flow.

Some people have used a water pump as a replacement for a defective pump on a canister filter without any problems as long as the GPH is similar to the original filter GPH.

Are the power cords for the Magnum 350 and Eheim 2232 still plugged into the electrical outlet while you have the 550 GPH pump in operation?


----------



## bigdaddy99 (Sep 27, 2013)

Yes, bith filters are powered on!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Do you have the 2 canister filters connected to each other and to the water pump?


----------



## bigdaddy99 (Sep 27, 2013)

No, i got water pump connected to the 1 canister filter......why its not good idea to connect filters together? like daisy chain them? Let me know thanks


----------

